# Tons of Snow! video with 8'2 Boss V!



## Alaskaforby4 (Nov 7, 2011)

When I made the initial run across the parking lot I had tons of snow piling up on my hood, it was light and fluffy, perfect for plowing.
Later we used both these trucks and made a "mega Vee" and pushed tons of snow! of course I didnt get a video of that., but snow was just boiling out everywhere!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey I've seen your videos on youtube before, didn't you slice a sidewall on a new bogger?


----------



## Alaskaforby4 (Nov 7, 2011)

I did, right down the center if the tread and they warrantied it


----------

